# Coyote Attacks Pitbull



## mi16reisen (Jul 31, 2012)

Coyote Attacks Pitbull - Los Alamitos-Seal Beach, CA Patch

The comments following the article are...well...pretty mind-blowing. Or it could be just my naivety.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

People will say whatever they want to make this breed look bad.. yes it bs but youll get used to it.. coyotes are common here where i live to and we lose alot of livestock every year due to them.. weve only lost one dog and it was my cousin's basset hound.. the dumb people will say the craziest things and even dumber people will back them up  dont let it bother you too much ... ive heard alot worse.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

The comments are stupid but if u take the article for face value, the coyote got what it deserved, curred out and ran. But that goes to show that when push comes to shove genetics and instincts give in and this "pit bull" did what 150+ years of breeding told it to do. Fight and stand ur ground.


----------



## mypitgia (Jun 28, 2010)

people are too opinionated for their own good. its really a shame that there are so many people out there who know everything. they really need to get out more, instead of getting all of your information on a computer, go outside and get a grip of the real world

I love the first comment, the coyote was probably protecting babies or territory, but the dog who is in his backyard with his owners was just vicious and not protecting them. what a moron


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

This type of mentality is exactly why i keep my mouth shut on what i do, all thanks to the PETA generation... People expect dogs to be utterly useless except at doing "useless" tricks and being fat pets.. All lost of what "used to be"..

This is why any training i do begins with a history lesson of any breed and the differences between show, working and pet stock.. It benefits ALL to understand what should be vs what is.. Those willing to learn really take in the hunger of wanting to gain more knowledge and do more. Nothing but rewarding.


----------



## JenJen (Nov 24, 2012)

This responses from some people on this article on the website are so ridiculous blaming the dog smh.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheIncredibleSocks (Sep 8, 2012)

................


----------



## TheIncredibleSocks (Sep 8, 2012)

kmdogs said:


> this type of mentality is exactly why i keep my mouth shut on what i do, all thanks to the peta generation... People expect dogs to be utterly useless except at doing "useless" tricks and being fat pets.. All lost of what "used to be"..
> 
> This is why any training i do begins with a history lesson of any breed and the differences between show, working and pet stock.. It benefits all to understand what should be vs what is.. Those willing to learn really take in the hunger of wanting to gain more knowledge and do more. Nothing but rewarding.


:goodpost:


----------



## tmp79 (Dec 16, 2012)

My son and the neighbors nephew were playing at my aunts house in nj and my girl who was pregnant at the time went to take our dog aurora to the bathroom,when she got down the steps aurora took off into the brush by the shed and there was a cyote not even fifty feet from where the kids were playing and they didnt know it. If if wasn't for her who knows what would have happened. There were a lot of reports of cyotes attaking hunters in the area.The neighbor who was dead sef against pifbulls and a few others in tbe neighborhood didn't mind them after that


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG wow people are dumb. I can't believe some of those comments either. The dog should have been on leash really? I don't know about you guys but when I'm in my fenced in back yard playing fetch with my dog putting him on a leash just seems stupid and pointless. Any dog regardless off breed will go inspect if something is on its property if its not suppose to be there. Any other breed and they would be saying oh poor baby. Ridiculous.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Whatever... thats no real bulldog its just a cur. My 30lbers can get all ina coyotes  and have it runnin' and turk, hell; he eat's em. bah!


----------



## mi16reisen (Jul 31, 2012)

I just realized that the first reply was from Mr. Cliffton AKA Craven Desires.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

